# Sata HDD jumper



## mad1231moody (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey friends is there any difference between jumpers for sata and pata HDD's. I want to operate my seagate Sata II in 150 MB/sec mode. Please guide as to how do I go bout it


----------



## iMav (Jan 26, 2008)

the jumper tables are printed on the hdd the jumper for my sata II seagate is very small as compared to the 1 i have in the 160GB ide


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 26, 2008)

If U are using this cable to connect ur hard disk ..than it is PATA.

*www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/cabling/ide7.gif
And if U are using this cable to connect ur hard disk , than it is SATA:
*sierra-cables.com/SATA/Images/SATA-Signal-Cable-1.jpg


----------



## mad1231moody (Jan 27, 2008)

iMav said:


> the jumper tables are printed on the hdd the jumper for my sata II seagate is very small as compared to the 1 i have in the 160GB ide


Well iMav I too have the saegate Sata II HDD. Now I have no idea as to where to get those small jumpers from. So there is a difference between jumpers for pata and sata HDD's right..


And ravi I am sure that that those red coloured sata cables have to be used with a sata HDD


----------



## iMav (Jan 27, 2008)

yes there is a size difference


----------



## Ponmayilal (Jan 27, 2008)

When I purchased the SATA drives, I noticed a small jumper came preinstalled and by default it was set to 1.5Gbs.Removing the jumper makes it a 3Gbs. 

I donno whether that has changed now.


----------



## mad1231moody (Jan 27, 2008)

Now I live in mumbai and can anyone tell me where can I get those jumpers from


----------



## iMav (Jan 27, 2008)

try any computer hardware shop in ur locality or the baap of all computer markets - lamington road


----------



## mad1231moody (Jan 27, 2008)

Shall I ask specially for a seagate SATA HDD jumper or any jumper


----------



## iMav (Jan 27, 2008)

ask for a sata II jumper


----------



## mad1231moody (Feb 2, 2008)

Well iMav can u confirm and say that there is a size difference in SATA and PATA jumpers, cause I have even went to lamington and asked but they  have no idea. Now I am totally frustrated. Can anyone ship a jumper to me ??
Help out please, I am fed up of all this


----------



## iMav (Feb 2, 2008)

*img231.imageshack.us/img231/6015/satapataku7.png


----------



## mad1231moody (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks iMav for the photos. Surely a size difference. Now I have no idea as to  where to look out for that jumper. Please guide


----------



## iMav (Feb 3, 2008)

where in lamington road did u go it is rather surprising that no understood what u wanted


----------



## mad1231moody (Feb 3, 2008)

Well I went to bharti electronics, mani infotech and many shops of connectors. But I was unable to find out one man to understand what a sata 2 jumper is. iMav where do you hail from


----------



## iMav (Feb 3, 2008)

mumbai  go computer peripheral shops like the assembler guys who sell pc components


----------



## mad1231moody (Feb 3, 2008)

I have a computer shop here is vasai (western suburb). He assembles computers and when I asked for a sata jumper. He said that the pata jumper will fit on a sata drive. Pure noob I guess. iMav if you can find it somewhere then buy it , I will collect it personally. Thanks for the replies


----------

